# Kubuntu: NTFS Partitionen (von Win RAID0) mounten



## DoktorX (25. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe jetzt zwei Betriebssystem installiert. Einmal Windows Vista x64, und Kubuntu 8.04 x64. Habe Kubuntu schon etwas eingerichtet. Doch ich weiss nicht, wie ich die NTFS Partitionen meines Vistas, welches auf einem RAID0-Verbund installiert ist, mounten kann.

Mit dem was in den FAQs geschrieben steht, komme ich nicht klar. :/
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruss DoktorX


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2008)

Wenns ein echtes Raid (Hartdware) ist, sollte das gar kein Ding sein. Dann wird das ja Software-seitig ein Device zugewiesen bekommen, das du normal mounten kannst.


----------



## DoktorX (26. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe meine zwei WD6400AAKS an mein P35-DS4 angeschlossen. Ist das ein Hardware-RAID? :B
Alos bei der Kubuntu Installation habe ich übrigens nicht nur eine grosse Platte (also das RAID) gesehen, sondern die beiden einzeln.


----------



## d00mfreak (26. Juli 2008)

DoktorX schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine zwei WD6400AAKS an mein P35-DS4 angeschlossen. Ist das ein Hardware-RAID? :B
> Alos bei der Kubuntu Installation habe ich übrigens nicht nur eine grosse Platte (also das RAID) gesehen, sondern die beiden einzeln.



Nope, das ist ein FakeRaid, welche Linux normalerweise auch nicht erkennt. Laut Internet soll ein Tool namens "dmraid" helfen, das RAID zu mounten, was ich allerdings nie geschafft habe, als ich Linux auf das selbe Raid wie Windows installieren wolle.


----------



## DoktorX (26. Juli 2008)

Ach ich habe vergessen, Kubuntu ist auf einer anderen Harddisk. Eine eigenständige.


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. Juli 2008)

also ein hardware raid ist eins was man im bios des mainboards/des controllers einrichtet, dadurch werden die platten den betriebssysemen dann als eine große hdd gezeigt.

ein software raid ist eins was im betriebssystem selber erst eingerichtet wurde. und somit nur für dieses os als raid sichtbar ist. und für jedes andere os als 2 einzelne platten zu sehen ist.

den rest hat ja doomfreak schon geschrieben =D


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2008)

Die "Hardwareraids" von Mainboards sind leider auch nicht wirklich Betriebssystemunabhängig da sie Zugriff auf CPU-Resourcen und damit einen installierten Privattreiber brauchen.


----------



## Bauer87 (29. August 2008)

Das würde ich ein Software-Raid nennen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2008)

Es wird von Intel(und Nvidia und AMD genau so) aber als Hardwareraid verkauft, daher d00ms Bezeichnung "Fakeraid".


----------

